# What kind of tree is this?,,,NEW PICS



## matts (Jun 29, 2010)

I was taking a ride around our farm looking for wood for the smoker.  I found a lot of good wood but it's so grown up most of it is hard to get to right now.  I did find a great hickory and oak that fell this year, I will have to get those next year.  I found this one old tree that I know has been down for a could years but I don't know what it is.  I know I have seen this kind many times and will probably fell stupid when I find out what it is, but I need your help.  

What is this?  I hope I can use it because I can drive the truck right up to it.

This limb is about 2"-3" in diameter


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks to me like a hard maple, kind of hard to tell for sure.  Try Arborday.org they used to have a tree ID tool that you could plug in certain aspects of the bark and leaf structure to narrow it down.  Are there any other trees like this one around so you can get a leaf?


----------



## matts (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't think to look around.  I think it probably is a maple.  Heck, I have 3 of them in my yard, you would think I could pick one out anywhere.  I will look at the ones I got in the morning and compare.  

That web site didn't help much, the guide is all about leaves.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 30, 2010)

Bark looks like maple, exposed wood is the right color for maple, too.


----------



## jbg4208 (Jun 30, 2010)

That is what I *WOOD* say also... Looks like maple. 

ok, that was bad..lol


----------



## matts (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome, thanks.  I will be using this friday and saturday.  I have plenty of oak and hickory but will use this to tone down or sweeten the flavor a bit.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 30, 2010)

How long has the wood been cut? If it is fresh, it will have to season for at least 6 months. Unless these are old pics.


----------



## matts (Jun 30, 2010)

Those pics were taken last night, but the tree (or limb) has been down for at least a year or two.

Is 6 months common for a drying time, or is it basically based on how thick the wood is?  I have a moisture meter and was just going to use it to make sure any wood I use is in the 20% range.


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 30, 2010)

Im going to say maple too...but not definate.  Can you get a shot of the trunk?  Im also going to say its silver (soft) maple, judging by the smoothe bark.  I also dont think it looks like it has been down for that long.  That break looks fresh, and the moss looks fresh. 

And 6 month seasoning time is an estimate...harder woods (oak and hickory) may take longer.  Best to split it up into smoker sized pieces to season.  It will dry quicker.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 30, 2010)

Any chance of lookin at a leaf from that tree?

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## matts (Jun 30, 2010)

That break was from me ripping a limb off.  It snapped off very easy without any hanging strands. 

I won't be getting out there again till friday, 45 minute drive.  I will double check for any leaves and surrounding trees.  It was a quick drive by and grab on the quad when I found this.  I don't even know if it was a whole tree or just a limb.  I am almost positive it was there a year ago.  I will check the moisture content before I throw it in the smoker.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 30, 2010)

HDsmoke said:


> Im going to say maple too...but not definate.  Can you get a shot of the trunk?  Im also going to say its silver (soft) maple, judging by the smoothe bark.  I also dont think it looks like it has been down for that long.  That break looks fresh, and the moss looks fresh.
> 
> And 6 month seasoning time is an estimate...harder woods (oak and hickory) may take longer.  Best to split it up into smoker sized pieces to season.  It will dry quicker.


Small Sugar Maples have smooth bark also.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like a lot of trees to me, my first thought was apple. If it snapped off like you said it did  the moisture content is fine and I'd smoke with it.

Whatever it is, it's a hardwood and I bet it will taste good.

Dan


----------



## matts (Jul 2, 2010)

Got some new pics today, I am really lost now.  

Here is the trunk of the tree the limb came off of.







The is a tree that was right next to it that has the same bark pattern.  Here is the leaf off of the other tree


----------



## matts (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been looking online for a while now and I might have it, but not 100%

Is it a Shingle Oak

http://www.cumberland.k12.il.us/schools/chs/starwalt projects/Ecology web pages/shingle_oak_leaf.htm


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 2, 2010)

MattS said:


> I have been looking online for a while now and I might have it, but not 100%
> 
> Is it a Shingle Oak
> 
> http://www.cumberland.k12.il.us/schools/chs/starwalt projects/Ecology web pages/shingle_oak_leaf.htm


That certainly looks like the pics.  The bark made me think of a Black Walnut tree, but the leaf pattern doesnt fit.  I think Shingle oak is the best bet.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

Sure looks like your shingle oak, I've never seen one before. the bark looks like a  nut wood to me.

I think you need to fire some up and see what it smells/tastes like....I'd do some beef with it and enjoy.


----------

